# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  آزمون های گاج

## It is POSSIBLE

کسی کانال یا سایتی رو می شناسه که آزمونهای دهم تجربی گاجو گذاشته باشه، اگه آره بزرگواری کنین و فقط بگین که دارین یا نه، اگه لینک بذارین حذف می شه، مرسی

----------


## ha.hg

سلام کانال سرنخ میذاره .لینکش هم پ خ میفرستم چون حذف میشه

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> سلام کانال سرنخ میذاره .لینکش هم پ خ میفرستم چون حذف میشه


خیلی خیلی ممنون، لطف کردین، فقط آزمون آخرو یعنی 17 آبانو نذاشته، اگه کانال دیگه ای هم سراغ دارین یک دنیا ممنونتون می شم معرفیش کنین، مرسی

----------


## farzad_76

> سلام کانال سرنخ میذاره .لینکش هم پ خ میفرستم چون حذف میشه


*سلام سوالای  نظام قدیم رو هم میزاره؟*

----------


## ha.hg

> *سلام سوالای  نظام قدیم رو هم میزاره؟*


کانون و گزینه دو و سنجش  بله .
البته تا کنکور 98 رو  داره واسه امسال ظاهرا فقط نظام جدید رو میذارن

----------


## farzad_76

> کانون و گزینه دو و سنجش  بله .
> البته تا کنکور 98 رو  داره واسه امسال ظاهرا فقط نظام جدید رو میذارن


میشه لینکشو بفرستید چک کنم .ممنون

----------


## ehsan7777777

> کانون و گزینه دو و سنجش  بله .
> البته تا کنکور 98 رو  داره واسه امسال ظاهرا فقط نظام جدید رو میذارن


سلام 
این کانالی رو که گفته بودین رو چک کردم ... 
سوالای گزینه دو رو می خواستم .... 
ولی فقط سوالای اختصاصی تجربی رو گذاشته بود و از سوالای عمومی خبری نبود ... 
احتمالا کانال دیگه ای رو نمیشناسین که سوالات گزینه 2 رو به صورت کامل واسه نظام جدید برای امسال بذاره ؟
ممنون می شم اگ می شناسین برام از طریق پیام خصوصی بفرستین ... 
تشکر از وقتی که می ذارین

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام 
> این کانالی رو که گفته بودین رو چک کردم ... 
> سوالای گزینه دو رو می خواستم .... 
> ولی فقط سوالای اختصاصی تجربی رو گذاشته بود و از سوالای عمومی خبری نبود ... 
> احتمالا کانال دیگه ای رو نمیشناسین که سوالات گزینه 2 رو به صورت کامل واسه نظام جدید برای امسال بذاره ؟
> ممنون می شم اگ می شناسین برام از طریق پیام خصوصی بفرستین ... 
> تشکر از وقتی که می ذارین


خواهش میکنم.
راستش فقط همین کانال دیدم که همه رو مرتب میذاره سوالات گزینه دو جایی نمیشه پیدا کرد چون فقط مال اونایی هستش که ازمون رو میرن .

----------


## SARA_J

بچه ها میشه پرینت گرفت؟؟ کسی تونسته ایا؟؟ من تویه کانالی عضوهستم وسوالا رومیذاره اماقابل پرینت نیس خب اونجوری کورمیشم که! :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Rezico

گاج خودش سوالاتش رو تو کانال گزینه درست میذاره 
به فارسی هم سرچ کنین تو تلگرام خودش میاد

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> گاج خودش سوالاتش رو تو کانال گزینه درست میذاره 
> به فارسی هم سرچ کنین تو تلگرام خودش میاد


مرسی، لطف کردین، ولی این کانال فقط دوازدهمو می ذاره، دهمو نداره

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> بچه ها میشه پرینت گرفت؟؟ کسی تونسته ایا؟؟ من تویه کانالی عضوهستم وسوالا رومیذاره اماقابل پرینت نیس خب اونجوری کورمیشم که!


می شه تو امتیاز یا خصوصی بهم بگین کدوم کاناله؟ مرسی

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

آپ

----------


## farzad_76

> بچه ها میشه پرینت گرفت؟؟ کسی تونسته ایا؟؟ من تویه کانالی عضوهستم وسوالا رومیذاره اماقابل پرینت نیس خب اونجوری کورمیشم که!


*گاجو یا گزینه 2؟ لینکشو میدید؟*

----------


## آشیان در

آزمون ها چگونه برگزار می شه؟

----------

